# Bear Apprentice for my wife?



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

My wife recently shot both the Bear Apprentice and the Homewrecker, both quality bows.

She did not care for the short ATA on the Apprentice, and felt the draw was smoother with the Homewrecker.

The Bow is capable of taking deer, but I would have her shoot one along side others before settleing on the Apprentice.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I def would not go for the apprentice....My daughter has the homewrecker. I'm not impressed with it at all either. She is shooting 27 inch draw at like 45 lbs and when we shot it thru the Chrono with a Beaman Jr arrow it only got like 221. I about croaked when I saw that. Not sure if the Chrono was working right, but I Chrono'd my Bear Attack set at 45lbs and 25 inch draw with a Easton Flatline 500 the same day and it shot 252 so I think the chrono should have been right. I'm not sure about the Bear Siren that came out this year???


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

I have a chance to get this bow from a guy I know for $200...it includes 6 Carbon Express 30-50lb arrows, a true fire junior release and a bag target...don't want to pass this deal up but needed some opinions.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Bowtech Heartbreaker!

My x-wife was shooting 25" and 42 pounds draw with a 345 grain arrow.
Chronograph? = 235fps at 42KE.
That'll do it.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Well honestly I'd save my 200 for a down payment on something else. Unless she's not real serious about shooting and not sure she would stay with it. It to me just seems to be a kids bow. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Or if it's like Tate said above and you don't want to spend to much (or like me, can't afford it)
You might look at the Diamond Razor Edge.

It has an IBO of 308 and is a very nice bow for the money. I think it's MUCH better than the Bear. (IMHO)
Besides, the Bear apprentice IBO is 265!! The Diamond is much faster and can deliver hunting statistics.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Well...maybe it would be a good bow for my little girl, she is five and could grow into it?


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Now you are thinking along the right lines I think. I know when I went in the bow shop a bit back there was a 8 year old girl shooting one.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

WOW!!
Didn't know she was 5.

I think the Razor Edge with the 15 pound limbs STILL might be over-bowed for her.

Take her to a large Archery shop and have her try them all out..


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh threetoe your comment was okay originally he was talking about buying the bow for his wife. Then started thinking after some of our comments just buying for his daughter to work into. That's if I read everything correctly LOL...


----------



## tracyb (Dec 16, 2011)

I have an apprentice and I really like mine. It will kill a deer.


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

I'd keep looking.
It will certainly kill a deer, but there are alternatives that have much better performance.
The Apprentice IBO is 265 fps 50lbs, 27".
My old bowtech black knight I chrono'ed 292 fps 52lbs, 26" draw, 286grain arrow.

I'm serious that some ILF recurve bows are close in performance to the Bear.


----------



## riverraider (Jun 7, 2011)

Got my wife a Mathews Ignition. Not too expensive for a truly quality bow and it's awesome. Got my 12 year olddaughter a Mission Menace and it perfect for her too. The Bear Apprentice suffers from lower quality strings and goes out of tune every 100 Shots or so


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

my girlfriend started out with the apprentice, and hated it.
she switched to the razoredge her shooting got better and shes more comfortable with it.
i shoot the heartbreaker and love it


----------



## sdavey10 (Dec 26, 2011)

if you're looking for an in-expensive option to start her with, the diamond edge (or any of the diamond bows really) would be a great choice. they're fairly fast and have a smooth draw. if you're willing to spend a little more, i have a bowtech heartbreaker and absolutely love it! the size/weight fit me perfectly and it's very adjustable. it could also be one she could pass down to your daughter


----------



## jimmypoole (Dec 11, 2011)

my wife shoots a bear homewrecker, its a awsome little bow i dont know why the other guy's daughters is slow, but my wifes shoots 268fps on 46lbs 26.5in. draw carbon xweave 100 arrows


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

What is the full weight on her arrow??


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

tracyb said:


> I have an apprentice and I really like mine. It will kill a deer.


You bet it will Tracy, HOWEVER......

It had better be a well placed shot. No room for error.

Long bows and recurves have harvested dear for centuries. They shoot less then 200 FPS.

It can be done.

The apprentice is a nice bow but not MY choice for hunting.

I'm in LOVE with the Equalizer.

FYI: The Bear Homewrecker has an IBO of 280 and a brace of only 6.
The Diamond razor Edge has an IBO of 308 and a much more forgiving brace height of 7". It's also 75 dollars less expensive.

Performance differences?

Both bows set at 40 pounds draw
Both bows set at 25" draw length
Both bows with 20 grains on the string
Both bows shooting the same arrow at 250 grains

Bear Homewrecker = 194 FPS at 21 KE - Not recommenced for Deer 
Diamond Edge = 227 FPS at 27 KE - Good for Deer and Antelope

You decide

BTW...The Equalizer at those same settings you ask? (40-25-20-250)
Equalizer = 260 FPS at 37 KE


----------

